# CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER: should not be set. But it is

## littletux

As the title sais. In emerge messages I have sometimes this message. I know this comes because in kernel config this is set. I would like to disable this option, but I can not find the location in menuconfig where I could disable this option.  

if I search for this in menuconfig I will receive this

```
  │ Symbol: FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER [=y]                                                                                                                                                                                                   │  

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                                                                                                                                      │  

  │   Defined at drivers/base/Kconfig:151                                                                                                                                                                                                │  

  │   Selected by: FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK [=n] && FW_LOADER [=y] || LEDS_LP55XX_COMMON [=m] && NEW_LEDS [=y] && (LEDS_LP5521 [=m] || LEDS_LP5523 [=m] || LEDS_LP5562 [=m] || LEDS_LP8501 [=m]) || DELL_RBU [=m] && X86 [=y]      │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      │  

  │ Symbol: FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK [=n]                                                                                                                                                                                          │  

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                                                                                                                                      │  

  │ Prompt: Fallback user-helper invocation for firmware loading                                                                                                                                                                         │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                                                                                          │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ (1)   -> Generic Driver Options                                                                                                                                                                                                      │  

  │   Defined at drivers/base/Kconfig:154                                                                                                                                                                                                │  

  │   Depends on: FW_LOADER [=y]                                                                                                                                                                                                         │  

  │   Selects: FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER [=y]
```

but there is no location described where to find it. so where to find this option in menuconfig?

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## Hu

Per the output, you should find it in the menu Generic Driver Options, which you will find in the menu Device Drivers.  However, it may be forced enabled by other choices you have made.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

littletux,

Notice that there is no Prompt in the search for  FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER.

That tells that its an internal configuration symbol.

You only have control over the things that select it.

Selected by: 

```
 FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK [=n] && FW_LOADER [=y] || 

 LEDS_LP55XX_COMMON [=m] && NEW_LEDS [=y] && (LEDS_LP5521 [=m] || 

 LEDS_LP5523 [=m] || 

 LEDS_LP5562 [=m] || 

 LEDS_LP8501 [=m]) || 

 DELL_RBU [=m] && X86 [=y] │ 
```

Those conditonals are logically ored together. FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER is selected if any of them are true.

The first one is already false because FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK [=n] 

You need to turn off  one or more in 

```
LEDS_LP55XX_COMMON [=m] && NEW_LEDS [=y] && (LEDS_LP5521 [=m]
```

and all of

```
 LEDS_LP5523 [=m] 

 LEDS_LP5562 [=m] 

 LEDS_LP8501 [=m]

 DELL_RBU [=m] 
```

The appear to be mostly under  

```
Device Drivers > LED Support
```

----------

## littletux

@NeddySeagoon

Thanks for this explanation.

So next question is can I ignore this message, if I don't wan't disable the LED things?

because the message sais 

```
 *   CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER:       should not be set. But it is.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.
```

and the last line let me feel bad

----------

## NeddySeagoon

littletux,

The userspace firmware loader was removed from udev a long time ago.

I don't know what that option does any more.

----------

